# Es werde morgen zu Hause bleiben



## Gargoyle

Buenas tardes:

Me gustaría saber cómo se traduce esta frase: "Er *werde *morgen zu Hause *bleiben".*

Mi intento: " Mañana él se quedará en casa"

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Aurin

Gargoyle said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo se traduce esta frase: "Er *werde *morgen zu Hause *bleiben".*
> 
> Mi intento: " Mañana él se quedará en casa"
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Depende del contexto. Puede ser que se trata de una oración indirecta que se expresa en alemán usando el "Konjunktiv".


----------



## Gargoyle

Sí, es una frase en Konjunktiv I pero querría saber cuál es el equivalente en español. No tengo más contexto.


----------



## milmillas

"Er werde morgen zu Hause bleiben"

Konj I:

"Mañana él se quedaría en casa" 

 con el siguiente sentido: él ha dicho que mañana se va a quedar en casa, pero no sabemos; mañana veremos qué hace realmente.

im Sinne von, das ist was er gesagt hat, aber wir wissen noch nicht, ob er morgen das wirklich machen wird.

Corríjanme por favor si no es así.

Saludos,
Romina


----------



## Udo

Lo captaste muy bien, así lo usamos en el lenguaje coloquial.
Er hat gesagt, er ist krank. ¡Así es! y le creemos.
Er hat gesagt, er sei krank. Queda cierta duda.
Pero la gramática correcta pide el _Konjunktiv_ para ambos casos por el puro hecho de que se trata de una oración indirecta. Así lo hacen en las noticias de la tele y de la radio. Por eso a veces las noticias suenan raras. Por otro lado cuando se cita a los políticos, por supuesto debe quedar siempre cierta duda.


----------



## milmillas

Ja, genau! Vielen Dank Udo!
Saludos,
Romina


----------



## Dortmund

Udo said:


> Er hat gesagt, er ist krank. ¡Así es! y le creemos.
> Er hat gesagt, er sei krank. Queda cierta duda.


 
Entonces ¿la traducción en Español sería?:
Er hat gesagt, er ist krank: dice que está enfermo
Er hat gesagt, er sei krank: dice estar enfermo (eso es lo que él dice pero... ¿quién sabe si dice la verdad?)


----------



## Tundra

Dortmund said:


> Entonces ¿la traducción en Español sería?:
> Er hat gesagt, er ist krank: dice que está enfermo
> Er hat gesagt, er sei krank: dice estar enfermo (eso es lo que él dice pero... ¿quién sabe si dice la verdad?)


El "er sei krank" en este caso no tiene por qué ser que él miente, sino más bien que él no tiene conocimiento para saberlo por sí mismo. Algo así como que pudiera estar enfermo; vamos, que cree estar enfermo.
Tschüss


----------



## Tundra

Gargoyle said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo se traduce esta frase: "Er *werde *morgen zu Hause *bleiben".*
> 
> Mi intento: " Mañana él se quedará en casa"
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Efectivamente, como han dicho algunas personas, la traducción sería:
(Él ha dicho que) Se quedará mañana en su casa o Se quedaría mañana en su casa, dependiendo de la confianza que se tenga en lo que él ha dicho.


----------



## Dortmund

Tundra said:


> El "er sei krank" en este caso no tiene por qué ser que él miente, sino más bien que él no tiene conocimiento para saberlo por sí mismo. Algo así como que pudiera estar enfermo; vamos, que cree estar enfermo.
> Tschüss


 
Muchas gracias Tundra. Lo cierto es que he estudiado el Konjuntiv I en el Goethe hace tan solo un par de meses, pero no termino de entenderlo. Supongo que será cuestión de seguir practicando.


----------



## Tundra

Dortmund said:


> Muchas gracias Tundra. Lo cierto es que he estudiado el Konjuntiv I en el Goethe hace tan solo un par de meses, pero no termino de entenderlo. Supongo que será cuestión de seguir practicando.


Por supuesto, sobre todo hablar y leer mucho en alemán. Para verse sumergido en la lengua.
Hasta otra


----------

